# Document Attestation



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

My wife is in Dubai and is applying for a work permit. As we all know, this involves attestation of some documents.

The documents concerned are here in Dubai with us.

Does anyone know if the attestation can be done locally or do we have to return the docs to Australia to have them put through the entire process?

Appreciate any feedback.

Cheers.


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think it's better to attest your documents in Australia but you can ask your embassy in the UAE if they can attest the documents here.



Stephen2500 said:


> My wife is in Dubai and is applying for a work permit. As we all know, this involves attestation of some documents.
> 
> The documents concerned are here in Dubai with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tipytoes (Sep 4, 2009)

It is better for you to attest your documents in your country of origin. 

My husband moved to Dubai before me and we were lucky that I was still in South Africa. I was able to get our documents attested in SA. It is a long process but you can also check if there is an agency who can do it for you. 

It is best to start with the Australian Embassy.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Stephen2500 said:


> My wife is in Dubai and is applying for a work permit. As we all know, this involves attestation of some documents.
> 
> The documents concerned are here in Dubai with us.
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen, 

Have you sorted out your wife's documents? did you get an agency? I too need to attest mine, but mine are Uk certificates. However, the lady at British council suggested some agencies, which I can PM to you, if you like.I am sure they do attestation for a couple of countries.


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Suey said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> Have you sorted out your wife's documents? did you get an agency? I too need to attest mine, but mine are Uk certificates. However, the lady at British council suggested some agencies, which I can PM to you, if you like.I am sure they do attestation for a couple of countries.


Hi Suey,

Luckily the PRO has managed to negotiäte a solution and attestation of the particular docs has been waived.

Thanks to all for input.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Stephen ....

If you don't mind me asking where in Oz are you from. 

The only reason I ask is that I am an Australian based here in Dubai, but happen also to be a Qld authorised JP). 

Under that authority, I am also able to notorize certain documents which includes certifying true copies etc that pertain to Qld regardless of my geographical location.

Depending on the requirement for authorisation by the receivers, for eg, if for an overseas government agency and the like, often they will only accept consular authorisations etc, will depend on your source level of attestation needed.

If I am able to assist please fire me off a PM. 

As an aside, under that authority I am legally bound not to charge or even accept gifts for the service. Just happy to help if I can ...

Cheers
Greg


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Stephen ....
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where in Oz are you from.
> 
> ...


Greg,

I am from NSW. Thanks very much for your response and offer of assistance.

My understanding is that the UAE requires Australian docs to be notarised by a Notary Public.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen2500 said:


> Greg,
> 
> I am from NSW. Thanks very much for your response and offer of assistance.
> 
> ...


That's fine Stephen ...

Thats why I included ... _"Depending on the requirement for authorisation by the receivers, for eg, if for an overseas government agency and the like, often they will only accept consular authorisations etc, will depend on your source level of attestation needed"_

I know from past experience, a lot of the documentation used internationally particularly here in the Middle East, will not be accepted unless there is a seal of a consulate or similar affixed.

Cheers


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

*Documents*



Suey said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> Have you sorted out your wife's documents? did you get an agency? I too need to attest mine, but mine are Uk certificates. However, the lady at British council suggested some agencies, which I can PM to you, if you like.I am sure they do attestation for a couple of countries.


Hi Suey,

I'm from UK and have just found out I need to get documents attested. Can you send me the details of the agencies?
Thanks


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Scotslass said:


> Hi Suey,
> 
> I'm from UK and have just found out I need to get documents attested. Can you send me the details of the agencies?
> Thanks



Hi Scotslass, 

I can't PM you yet, please post anywhere five times, then you will be able to use the PM facility. Afterwhich I will email you the details.


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

Suey said:


> Hi Scotslass,
> 
> I can't PM you yet, please post anywhere five times, then you will be able to use the PM facility. Afterwhich I will email you the details.


Hi Suey,

Thanks for your response, have done as you suggested.

M


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi

Im from South africa and recently accepted an offer to work in the UAE. I've just started with the visa process and found your comment on the forum. 

Could you perhaps help me with the attestation process from South Africa. What do I do and where do I send my documents?

Your help would really be appreciated.




DurbanSun!!!! said:


> It is better for you to attest your documents in your country of origin.
> 
> My husband moved to Dubai before me and we were lucky that I was still in South Africa. I was able to get our documents attested in SA. It is a long process but you can also check if there is an agency who can do it for you.
> 
> It is best to start with the Australian Embassy.


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

DurbanSun!!!! said:


> It is better for you to attest your documents in your country of origin.
> 
> My husband moved to Dubai before me and we were lucky that I was still in South Africa. I was able to get our documents attested in SA. It is a long process but you can also check if there is an agency who can do it for you.
> 
> It is best to start with the Australian Embassy.


Oh my, Durbansun.  I wish I read your post this morning. I am joining my husband in a few weeks time and he needed our marraige cert. So I contacted an attorney and after explaining what I needed, he notarised the doc for me and I have just sent it to Dubia with DHL. I suppose that it is now up to my hubbie to sort out. 
Any other docs that need to attested that you know of and what is the exact procedure?


----------



## Tipytoes (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi MikkiD

I found an agent in Pretoria, Mariam 0729273361, she took about 2 weeks to sort out our paper work. I am not sure if your marriage certifcate that was notarised by your attorney is sufficent, but then again my husbands company started processing my visa without our attested marriage certificate. I did it anyway 

Mariam sent our marriage certificate to foreign affairs for it to be authenticated and then it had to be signed at the UAE Embassy in Pretoria. She should be able to assist you with your educational qualifications as well. Hope this helps.
All the best with your move!


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

DurbanSun!!!! said:


> Hi MikkiD
> 
> I found an agent in Pretoria, Mariam 0729273361, she took about 2 weeks to sort out our paper work. I am not sure if your marriage certifcate that was notarised by your attorney is sufficent, but then again my husbands company started processing my visa without our attested marriage certificate. I did it anyway
> 
> ...


Thanks DurbanSun
Whenever I think I am on top of all the moving arrangements, something else crops up!


----------



## Tipytoes (Sep 4, 2009)

Isnt that always the case, but you will soon realise that it is all worth it!


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

I have had lots of fun going back and forth with the UAE embassy in PTA, but I have managed to get all of my documents sorted (degree and marriage certificate), and my licence to practice was approved in record time  so must have got something right in the end!

If you guys want to try on your own with out an agent PM me, I will give you all the lessons I learned in the process.


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

DurbanSun!!!! said:


> Hi MikkiD
> 
> I found an agent in Pretoria, Mariam 0729273361, she took about 2 weeks to sort out our paper work. I am not sure if your marriage certifcate that was notarised by your attorney is sufficent, but then again my husbands company started processing my visa without our attested marriage certificate. I did it anyway
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks - this definately sounds like an easy way to do things & with all thats going on right now I need easy!


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

Amtobi said:


> I have had lots of fun going back and forth with the UAE embassy in PTA, but I have managed to get all of my documents sorted (degree and marriage certificate), and my licence to practice was approved in record time  so must have got something right in the end!
> 
> If you guys want to try on your own with out an agent PM me, I will give you all the lessons I learned in the process.


Hi, thanks for all the advice and sharing your experience. Somehow I cannot PM you so if you could pls PM me and share your experience it would greatly be appreciated. I want to know everything there is to know!


----------



## Tipytoes (Sep 4, 2009)

I really did find it much easier, considering I was in Durban and all the paper work needed to be done in Pretoria. It does cost a bit(aprx R1200) but saves you the cost of going to Pretoria.


----------



## tuddy (Oct 19, 2009)

Amtobi said:


> I have had lots of fun going back and forth with the UAE embassy in PTA, but I have managed to get all of my documents sorted (degree and marriage certificate), and my licence to practice was approved in record time  so must have got something right in the end!
> 
> If you guys want to try on your own with out an agent PM me, I will give you all the lessons I learned in the process.


Hi!!! I have been in dubai for a few months now, also from SA, my marriage certificate has been attested and I have residency in the UAE however I need to have my degree certificate attested and have contacted the SA embassy in Dubai but they cannot assist. I will be going back to Johannesburg in two weeks time and am hoping to have all the paperwork done then. Any advice as to where to begin the process would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of any agencies that would help with the attestation of documents in the US?


----------



## IrnbruEv (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Another thing to add to the list of 'to do's'.
Amazing, everyday I get a little more info. 
Cheers
Ev


----------

